# Good video rig for 5D?



## Davephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to shoot music videos with a 5D mark III, using a Zeiss 50mm Makro 2.0 lens, and a Zeiss 35mm 2.0.
What would be a good and affordable video rig (with follow focus) to go with this set?
I have seen the RedRock system. Is there a rig with the some quality as RedRock, with a lower price?


----------



## mrmarks (Sep 5, 2012)

I would recommend trusmt http://www.trusmt.com/en/index.asp They are the OEM for Letus. I am currently using their rig with the 3:2 VF (works perfectly with 5D3) and FF. The FF quality is superb with no freeplay and the built-in stoppers are really helpful. Talk to Julie, she has been really supportive.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 5, 2012)

The Redrock rigs are rock solid man, I love mine. But I was thinking about selling it recently and was very surprised to see how little people are getting for them relative to how much they cost. You could get one of their rigs for less than 1/2 price if you do some hunting. Granted $900-$1100 may still be out of your budget, but I think it's worth spending the money considering how expensive the gear you're strapping to it is.


----------

